# Setting Up Koc100 Vfd



## Hawkeye (Dec 28, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience setting up a KOC100 VFD? It's all wired up to a 2 HP motor. Part of the process involves performing an auto-tuning of the motor. I follow the procedure, set b0-30 to 2, then press 'Run' as directed. It starts the auto-tune, then always ends in an 'Err.02' message. 



I've checked for shorts. The only one that seems likely is that the auto-tuning didn't complete. Any ideas?


----------



## mksj (Dec 29, 2015)

Did you program the VFD first and set the motor parameters like poles, RPM, voltage, amperage, etc.  per the manual. Sounds like the motor voltage/current or VFD operating voltage is not set correctly for your motor. There was another recent posting with a similar problem when accelerating or changing RPM. Auto-Tune does not set the VFD operating parameters of the motor, it just tunes the VFD to specific aspects of the motor.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes, I did enter the motor parameters first, as directed by the manual. One problem was that the VFD comes preset to 50Hz, which can't be changed on the motor settings until you go to b0-13 and turn up the maximum frequency.

I'm going to try a 1 1/2  HP motor, just in case the VFD can't live up to its billing.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 29, 2015)

Given that everything else seems to be in order, the next question would be:  Is the motor wired correctly?  This came up in another thread and in double checking, it was found that the motor was wired incorrectly.  A normal 9 wire 3 phase motor, running 230V should be wired :  T1>1-7, T2>2-8, T3>3-9, and 4-5-6 connected together.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes, Jim. Wired exactly as you say. And checked several times before, during and after. I tried the 1 1/2 HP motor, but the only difference was that it returned Err.04, instead of Err.02. When I went back to the 2 HP and ran the auto-tune again, it actually ran the motor for a short time (as they promised it would), then gave the Err.02 message again. I never got it to run the motor after that. I can't help but feel that, if it successfully completed the auto-tune, it should start to run properly.


----------



## mksj (Dec 29, 2015)

Hawkeye said:


> I can't help but feel that, if it successfully completed the auto-tune, it should start to run properly.



I do not think this will make a difference, it only fine tunes the motor to the VFD, but the motor should run without it. That it didn't work with a smaller motor is problematic. I am attaching a parameter file I used for another a lathe with a 2 Hp motor and a Huanyang VFD, so they should be similar to yours. The parameters names/codes may be different but the parameters should be similar. I would make sure the inverter frequency standard is set to 60Hz.  You might scan the parameter pages for your particular VFD and post, something may pop out, as I have not seen the manual for this model.I would also make sure you are running it for sensorless vector control if this is available. Also some VFDs Auto-Tune without rotation, but I have yet to have an issue with the motor not running without using Auto-Tune first.

You might try to do an inverter reset and reprogram the parameters. It could also be a defective unit.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll try to attach the manual here, so you guys can look through it.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Dec 31, 2015)

Assuming everything is wired correctly.  I would reset back to factory default settings then try running the unit in JOG mode.  This should at least let you know the unit is functioning.  You don't have to tune the motor for it to run.  After you are successful getting the motor to run, then tune it. 


Chip


----------



## mksj (Dec 31, 2015)

Try changing the following parameters, or what is on your motor nameplate. When doing the auto-tuning make sure the belt is removed from the motor or try to do a static auto-tune. The error message have to do with an over current draw either at start-up or while running. Make sure you have the correct model VFD.

*VFD Model should be KOC100 - 1R5S2 for 2 Hp motor, with 1 phase input *
b0-12 Preset frequency 0.00 ~ maximum frequency (b0-13) 
50.00 Hz* -> 60.00 Hz *

b0-13 Maximum frequency 50.00~3000.0 Hz 
50.00 Hz* -> 80.0 Hz *

b0-15 Frequency upper limit Frequency lower limit (b0-17) ~ maximum frequency (b0-13) 
50.00 Hz* -> 80.0 Hz *

b0-17 Frequency lower limit 0.00 Hz ~frequency upper limit(b0-15)
0.00 Hz* -> 2.0 Hz *

b0-21 Acceleration time 1 
0.00s~650.00s (b0-25 = 2) 
0.0s~6500.0s (b0-25 = 1) 
0s~65000s (b0-25 = 0) 
Model dependent *-> 5.00s*

b0-22 Deceleration time 1 
0.00s~650.00s (b0-25 = 2) 
0.0s~6500.0s (b0-25 = 1) 
0s~65000s (b0-25 = 0) 
Model dependent* -> 3.00s *

b1-03 Startup frequency 
0.00~10.00 Hz 
0.00 Hz* ->  2.00Hz*

d6-00 Carrier frequency 
0.5kHz~15.0 kHz 
Model dependent* -> 12.0 kHz*

Motor Parameter
Motor 1 (or set to nameplate values)
b0-00：Motor Type Selection = *0*
d0-01：Motor Rated Voltage = *230V*
d0-03：Motor Rated Frequency = *60*

d0-00：Motor Rated Power = *1.5 kW*
d0-02：Motor Rated Current = *6.0A*
d0-04：Motor Rated Speed = *1750*

AC asynchronous motor tuning
*If the motor can be disconnected from the load*, then please set d0-30/d3-30 to 2 (asynchronous motor complete auto-tuning), then press the RUN key on the keypad. The frequency inverter will automatically calculate the following parameters of motor*. If this fails, try to do set d0-30/d3-30 to 1 (asynchronous motor static auto-tuning), then press the RUN key on the keypad.*

Motor Parameter set by auto-tuning
Motor 1 
d0-05：Stator resistance (asynchronous motor) 
d0-06：Rotor resistance (asynchronous motor) 
d0-07：Leakage inductive reactance (asynchronous motor) 
d0-08：Mutual inductive reactance (asynchronous motor) 
d0-09：No-load current(asynchronous motor)


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 31, 2015)

You got pretty close to the motor parameters. Here's what I currently have set:

Motor Info as entered:

b0-00: 0 (Asynchronous motor)
d0-00: 1.5 KW
d0-01: 240 (tried 220 and 230 as well)
d0-02: 6.2 amps
d0-03: 60 Hz
d0-04: 1740 RPM

Additional parameters:

b0-12: 60
b0-13: 60
b0-14: 0 (default)
b0-15: 60
b0-21: 10 (tried 4 to 25 - no change)
b0-22: 10 (tried 4 to 25 - no change)

All other settings are left at default, including those relating to the remote console. The VFD responds to its own front panel only, until I get it running.

The VFD managed to collect the following information from the auto-tune process:

Motor Parameter set by auto-tuning
Motor 1 
d0-05：Stator resistance (asynchronous motor)   1.219
d0-06：Rotor resistance (asynchronous motor)   0.913
d0-07：Leakage inductive reactance (asynchronous motor)   5.10
d0-08：Mutual inductive reactance (asynchronous motor)   130.8
d0-09：No-load current(asynchronous motor)  2.92

I'm really hoping it's just a setting issue. I don't like the idea of having to pay to ship a faulty unit back to China.


----------



## stupoty (Dec 31, 2015)

Hawkeye said:


> You got pretty close to the motor parameters. Here's what I currently have set:
> 
> Motor Info as entered:
> 
> ...



With regard to the china shipping, a friend of mine has been having a lot of luck with taking a video of the problem then sending that along with the email (privit youtube link) and they have been replacing things without requesting a faulty unit back,  definatly worth a try if it comes to that.

Stuart

Ps i think the video is good because any time i have had to try to comunicate in text alone with a chinese supplyer it has always been less than sucsesfull. (Even if im propa cearfull and spell everything correct


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 31, 2015)

That's a good idea, Stuart. I've never tried putting a video on uTube, but it may be time to learn.


----------

